# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Offline nào :D

## CKD

Như tiêu đề, chủ đề này bàn về việc Offline... hehe

Hôm rồi có hẹn với anh anhcos, dự định là ngày 10/02 (tức 25 tháng chạp) em phi về Sài Gòn off với anh em nhân dịp cuối năm. Có mà cận tết mà em có việc lu bu quá, lại còn xe cộ khó khăn nên chắc em không đi được.

Vậy nên nếu anh em có hứng thú thì cứ off nhé, em xin hẹn lại sau tết, khi có dịp về Sài Gòn sẽ xin hẹn off sau ạ.

Ngoài ra gần đây thường xuyên ở Cần Thơ, không biết anh em Cần Thơ có còn online hay không? Nếu đọc được tin này thì ý kiến nhé. Nếu được thì trong tuần này mình off phát nào  :Big Grin: .

Thân!

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, Đăng Tuấn, minhdt_cdt10, nhatson, QuyND

----------


## ABCNC

Cả năm không đăng bài gì....mà thấy off là xuất hiện  :Smile:  off Cần Thơ đê.

Thứ Năm này được ko CKD ơi ?, hoặc ngày lẻ nào cũng đc (ngày chẳn mắc đưa rước con òi)

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Đăng ký 1 vé nha.

----------


## CKD

Vậy dự kiến off khu vực miền tây, tại Cần Thơ vào T5 tới, ngày 08/02 (nhằm 23 tháng chạp)
Thời gian dự kiến sau 18h30, địa điểm thì cập nhật sau nhé.

----------


## Lenamhai

lai chim đê ckd

----------


## Tuấn

Cuối tuần tới các bác Sì gềnh có ọp lai cho em bám càng với ạ

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, QuyND

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy lão có cà phê Ỷ Lan gì đó cuối tuần ko kìa?

----------


## Nam CNC

Tuần nào anh Tuấn , sau à ? mình ca phê quốc khánh 2-9  hả anh ?

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Tuần nào anh Tuấn , sau à ? mình ca phê quốc khánh 2-9  hả anh ?


Vâng bác. Hôm nay và ngày mai em dặt dẹo chút ở Bình dương. Cuối tuần sau có cụ nào rảnh bia vàng bia đen thì hay quá ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

nhớ hú em chiều thứ 7.

----------


## CKD

> Vâng bác. Hôm nay và ngày mai em dặt dẹo chút ở Bình dương. Cuối tuần sau có cụ nào rảnh bia vàng bia đen thì hay quá ạ.


Cụ nào bảo dìa Cần Thơ nạo giúp em cái máy mà éo thấy đâu. Giận á.
Cụ nào lên lịch off thì lên sớm và cụ thể. Để xem em có ham vui được không nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ nào bảo dìa Cần Thơ nạo giúp em cái máy mà éo thấy đâu. Giận á.
> Cụ nào lên lịch off thì lên sớm và cụ thể. Để xem em có ham vui được không nhé.


Hi hi vậy cuối tuần về Sg. Tuần tiếp về HN thăm bà bu tí rùi tuần tiếp sau đó em về Cần thơ hướng dẫn cụ cách cài mach3 nha

----------


## CKD

> Hi hi vậy cuối tuần về Sg. Tuần tiếp về HN thăm bà bu tí rùi tuần tiếp sau đó em về Cần thơ hướng dẫn cụ cách cài mach3 nha


Dân CNCProVN nói là làm nhé  :Big Grin: 
Em ứ chơi kiểu chém ra gió đâu  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## hanquochung

Giờ em mới biết ae nhà mình cũng có ôffline 0 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

